

Top 5 Emerging Technologies in 2015 - Floogle
https://wtvox.com/robotics/top-5-emerging-technologies-in-2015/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
DorothyS
Emerging technologies are our future. Almost everything we consider science
fiction today ultimately turns into reality in future. However, let’s not
forget that every medal has its reverse. And if used not for the good, such
technologies may bring about our destruction. Most efforts today are spent to
create weapon and destroy each other. We should consider this and change
ourselves, so as our future will have the future.

